# is any body know good producer for ceramic fiber blanket ?



## refractory (23 يونيو 2012)

, , we are in the repairing of some furnaces here, and would like to buy ceramic fiber products from India or China,Some friend tell me that there is company name north refractories co.ltd in China who supply that in KSA, is there anybody konw this company? if anybody has the experience of their product, how do about the quality? besides, do you have any recommend for any local manufactuer here ?


----------

